# N Scale Engine Recommendations



## James (Nov 3, 2015)

Newbie here, looking for N Scale engine recommendations. Haven't bought any yet, interested in steam, maybe a diesel engine as well. I really like what I see from Broadway Limited, but was wondering how they are and maybe some other companies to look into for a good engine, if that makes any sense.

Thanks,
James Sontag


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

James, if you go to the N-Scale section of this forum, there are several threads about the various makes of locos.

This one might be of interest. Be sure to visit the link that Shaygetz listed in it.
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=89001


----------



## James (Nov 3, 2015)

Thanks Fire21 for the link to the site. Pretty darn impressive site.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*N scale locomotives*



James said:


> Newbie here, looking for N Scale engine recommendations. Haven't bought any yet, interested in steam, maybe a diesel engine as well. I really like what I see from Broadway Limited, but was wondering how they are and maybe some other companies to look into for a good engine, if that makes any sense.
> 
> Thanks,
> James Sontag


James;

I like Kato's high quality, great detail and smooth running. Apparently so do the large majority of those responding to the poll on the posted link. Kato makes a very large variety of diesel locomotives, but very few U.S. prototype steam locomotives. I have two of their 2-8-2 Mikados, a couple of Japanese prototype steamers, that I plan to convert, and an older J3A 4-64 Hudson which was made by Kato, but marketed by Con Cor. I've seen ads for Kato's new 4-8-4 Northern, based on Union Pacific's beautifully restored # 844, which makes publicity/ fan trips now and then. I have not seen the actual model, but you should be able to view it in action on their website. www.katousa.com Kato is expensive, but worth every penny, in my opinion. Another N scale steam locomotive I own is a 2-8-0 Consolidation made by Roundhouse. All of the preceding steamers are excellent runners. My one remaining steam loco is an 0-4-0 switcher. This is an older model from Atlas. It runs O.K. but doesn't have the 5-pole motor, or lower speed gearing in my other steam locos. This is not good in a switching locomotive. The real ones crawled along, and seldom got above 20mph. I have yet to see a good, slow-running, steam switcher in N scale. 
Bachman makes a lot of different N scale steam locomotives. More types than any other manufacturer offers. The only locos, steam, or diesel that I've ever bought from Bachman, I bought many years back. Then Bachman produced some very poor running locos. Today's Bachman offerings, per other folks on this forum, are much improved. I can't say, one way or the other, since I don't own any new Bachman locos. You should be able to get more up-to-date info on Bachman's new products, from those who have them.
If at all possible, buy your locomotives new, ideally at a hobby shop where you can test run them. Failing that, buy online from a vendor with return privileges. Kato has excellent service. Bachman locomotives come with a lifetime warranty. You do have to pay a fee for shipping and inspection, but they will repair, or replace any defective locomotive.

Regards;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## James (Nov 3, 2015)

traction fan said:


> James;
> 
> I like Kato's high quality, great detail and smooth running. Apparently so do the large majority of those responding to the poll on the posted link. Kato makes a very large variety of diesel locomotives, but very few U.S. prototype steam locomotives. I have two of their 2-8-2 Mikados, a couple of Japanese prototype steamers, that I plan to convert, and an older J3A 4-64 Hudson which was made by Kato, but marketed by Con Cor. I've seen ads for Kato's new 4-8-4 Northern, based on Union Pacific's beautifully restored # 844, which makes publicity/ fan trips now and then. I have not seen the actual model, but you should be able to view it in action on their website. www.katousa.com Kato is expensive, but worth every penny, in my opinion. Another N scale steam locomotive I own is a 2-8-0 Consolidation made by Roundhouse. All of the preceding steamers are excellent runners. My one remaining steam loco is an 0-4-0 switcher. This is an older model from Atlas. It runs O.K. but doesn't have the 5-pole motor, or lower speed gearing in my other steam locos. This is not good in a switching locomotive. The real ones crawled along, and seldom got above 20mph. I have yet to see a good, slow-running, steam switcher in N scale.
> Bachman makes a lot of different N scale steam locomotives. More types than any other manufacturer offers. The only locos, steam, or diesel that I've ever bought from Bachman, I bought many years back. Then Bachman produced some very poor running locos. Today's Bachman offerings, per other folks on this forum, are much improved. I can't say, one way or the other, since I don't own any new Bachman locos. You should be able to get more up-to-date info on Bachman's new products, from those who have them.
> ...


Thank you so much Traction Fan. Looks like Kato will be the way to go for diesel. Would you know how Broadway Limited steam engines are?

Thanks so much,
James Sontag


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Broadway Limmited*



James said:


> Thank you so much Traction Fan. Looks like Kato will be the way to go for diesel. Would you know how Broadway Limited steam engines are?
> 
> Thanks so much,
> James Sontag


 James;

No, I don't know anything about Broadway Limited locomotives, since I don't have any. I'm not sure if they even make N scale locos. What I've seen advertised and talked about on the forum seems to all be HO scale. Many folks on the forum do have that company's locos. Check with some of them. There are older threads on the HO scale forum section that discuss Broadway limited.
Good decision on Kato for N scale diesels. Don't ignore their steam though. Though Kato has a limited selection of types, those types were some of the most commonly used steam locomotives on American railroads. The Kato steam models are beautiful, and all are excellent runners. One word of caution. Kato's steam locos with eight driving wheels, like the 2-8-2 Mikado model, need big curves. I found this out the hard way. The Mikado was advertised as being able to negotiate 11" radius curves. It can do so, but it tended to derail a lot more often than I was willing to put up with, even on my 12" radius curves. I changed my minimum radius to 16", and the Mikados work beautifully on the 16" curves. I can't recommend using this superb locomotive on any curves smaller than 16" radius. I don't know if you have enough space for curves that size. The same restriction MIGHT apply to other brand's models of eight-coupled locomotives; or not. It depends on how flexibility was designed into them. Locos with six, or four drivers, should not have any problem with 11' radius curves.
Now, I have a question for you. Your tag line is "axes grind and maces clash". Where does that come from?

Traction Fan


----------



## James (Nov 3, 2015)

traction fan said:


> James;
> 
> No, I don't know anything about Broadway Limited locomotives, since I don't have any. I'm not sure if they even make N scale locos. What I've seen advertised and talked about on the forum seems to all be HO scale. Many folks on the forum do have that company's locos. Check with some of them. There are older threads on the HO scale forum section that discuss Broadway limited.
> Good decision on Kato for N scale diesels. Don't ignore their steam though. Though Kato has a limited selection of types, those types were some of the most commonly used steam locomotives on American railroads. The Kato steam models are beautiful, and all are excellent runners. One word of caution. Kato's steam locos with eight driving wheels, like the 2-8-2 Mikado model, need big curves. I found this out the hard way. The Mikado was advertised as being able to negotiate 11" radius curves. It can do so, but it tended to derail a lot more often than I was willing to put up with, even on my 12" radius curves. I changed my minimum radius to 16", and the Mikados work beautifully on the 16" curves. I can't recommend using this superb locomotive on any curves smaller than 16" radius. I don't know if you have enough space for curves that size. The same restriction MIGHT apply to other brand's models of eight-coupled locomotives; or not. It depends on how flexibility was designed into them. Locos with six, or four drivers, should not have any problem with 11' radius curves.
> ...


Thanks so much for that information. Broadway Limited does make some N steam engines. I have also taken note about the curve radius as being a newbie means a lot of research and note taking. I have also come across sone nice European engines from Fleischmann and Marklin. Boy, it is extremely hard trying to settle on U.S. or European steam engines. Also trying to nail down the era, 1900-1920 or 1921-1945. Still trying to learn the different eras, Era I, Era II, Era III, etc. Maybe I'm wrong here, but I want a few really good engines as I would think somd really good engines are one of the key essentials to have?

Regarding my tag line, Iron Maiden are my favorite band, and their song "Invaders" is my favorite song by them, and "axes grind and maces clash" is a line from that song which is about the Viking Invasions of Britain.

James


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Era and locos*



James said:


> Thanks so much for that information. Broadway Limited does make some N steam engines. I have also taken note about the curve radius as being a newbie means a lot of research and note taking. I have also come across sone nice European engines from Fleischmann and Marklin. Boy, it is extremely hard trying to settle on U.S. or European steam engines. Also trying to nail down the era, 1900-1920 or 1921-1945. Still trying to learn the different eras, Era I, Era II, Era III, etc. Maybe I'm wrong here, but I want a few really good engines as I would think somd really good engines are one of the key essentials to have?
> 
> Regarding my tag line, Iron Maiden are my favorite band, and their song "Invaders" is my favorite song by them, and "axes grind and maces clash" is a line from that song which is about the Viking Invasions of Britain.
> 
> James


 James;

Unless you just can't imagine life without a European Model "Railway", I'd go American all the way. This is not some knee jerk patriotic quirk on my part. There is simply a much, much, wider selection of American prototype engines,cars,structures, and other products available in the U.S.
Marklin powers some of their HO trains with a third "rail" of contact buttons down the center of their track.(Looks a bit like a miniature version of the lane marking dots on a real highway)
Electrically, this system is similar to the clasic, Lionel O-Gage, "tinplate" trains. Three rail A.C. current.
This system is quite incompatible with the DC, and DCC equipment we use to control our trains "stateside." I have never owned, or worked with, either Marklin, or Fleishman, so I know them only by reputation. Marklin is one of the oldest model train companies in the world. They have a good reputation for innovation, and quality, but from the few videos I have seen, I am quite underwhelmed.
They also follow their own path technically, so if you wanted DCC, for example, you might find that it had to be Marklin DCC. Especially if the locos are AC powered. Normal DCC decoders put out DC voltage to the motor. They would not work with an AC motor. 
Of course I could easily be all wrong in my "guess-based assessment." If Marklin is using DC power, that would change things. 

As for your era choices, I'd definitely nail that down before buying any locomotives (or much of anything else for that matter.) In your case of 1900- 1920, there wouldn't be any diesel locos at all. The very first experimental, "oil electrics" as they were called back then, didn't ply the rails until the 1930s.
They were also few and far between, and didn't travel out side a very few rail yards. (the early diesels were switchers) 
Steam was king from the 1830s until the very late 1940s and lasted well into the 1950s. 
Equipment for 1900 would be pretty scarce. So would knuckle couplers back then. There were still plenty of link-and-pin couplers in use. Even if you could find, or make, N-scale link-and-pins, can you imagine trying to use them?!
Your second choice of 1920-1945 makes things a bit easier, but they would still be all steam, or almost. The Pioneer Zephyr, M-1000 diesel-powered streamliners were in use, along with a few diesel switchers, but these were still rare exceptions, not the rule.
You might want to move forward to, say 1940-1960. This includes the popular "transition era" of the 1950s when steam and diesel locomotives were both common. You might even want to narrow it down more.

Good luck with whatever you chose. Feel free to ask more questions.

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

There is a huge selection of European equipment available and there is a greater diversity of steam types compared to American. The only problem is they might not be so easily available where you are and prices tend to be high, but then so is the quality. It would also nessecitate a good deal of research to build a layout, but the internet is your friend. The preponderance of people on here model US outline so a European layout would be fairly unique. You don't need to be bothered with 3 rail Marklin as all N is two rail.

Just have a look at Continental Modeller magazine, Peco publication, it'll give you plenty of ideas and there are reviews of equipment. US railroads are also featured: http://www.pecopublications.co.uk/continental-modeller.html
You can buy a digital version on line.

Good luck.


----------



## James (Nov 3, 2015)

Cycleops said:


> There is a huge selection of European equipment available and there is a greater diversity of steam types compared to American. The only problem is they might not be so easily available where you are and prices tend to be high, but then so is the quality. It would also nessecitate a good deal of research to build a layout, but the internet is your friend. The preponderance of people on here model US outline so a European layout would be fairly unique. You don't need to be bothered with 3 rail Marklin as all N is two rail.
> 
> Just have a look at Continental Modeller magazine, Peco publication, it'll give you plenty of ideas and there are reviews of equipment. US railroads are also featured: http://www.pecopublications.co.uk/continental-modeller.html
> You can buy a digital version on line.
> ...


Cycleops, thank you so much for the information. I really, really like what I've seen of N Scale European trains. I have found this store online, and was wondering if you think the prices are okay. They seem to sell a lot of European trains here in the U.S. 

https://www.reynaulds.com/index.aspx

Thanks for the link to the magazine, it looks wonderful. 

James


----------



## Overkast (Jan 16, 2015)

Fire21 said:


> James, if you go to the N-Scale section of this forum, there are several threads about the various makes of locos.
> 
> This one might be of interest. Be sure to visit the link that Shaygetz listed in it.
> http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=89001


Hi James. Also regarding that Spookshow link Shaygets lists in that thread, I love that site but the one issue I found annoying with Spookshow is that you can't filter down all the info in the table. For example, maybe you want to see just all the "A" rated locos and nothing else...

So I took the Spookshow table and converted it into an Excel spreadsheet so people can easily filter criteria to their heart's content. If it's helpful for you I posted the Excel doc as an attachment in another thread but quoting my post here for you:



Overkast said:


> Lists like these are helpful, but I can't stand it when you cannot sort / filter them like a spreadsheet to narrow down your focus. So I made one for you all here!
> View attachment 164297
> 
> 
> Glad to see my Kato EMD F40PH is graded an "A" too! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## James (Nov 3, 2015)

Overkast said:


> Hi James. Also regarding that Spookshow link Shaygets lists in that thread, I love that site but the one issue I found annoying with Spookshow is that you can't filter down all the info in the table. For example, maybe you want to see just all the "A" rated locos and nothing else...
> 
> So I took the Spookshow table and converted it into an Excel spreadsheet so people can easily filter criteria to their heart's content. If it's helpful for you I posted the Excel doc as an attachment in another thread but quoting my post here for you:


Overkast, thank you so much for that. The Spookshow link is great, but after seeing how you converted it to excel doc, that is awesome! Thank you so much. I really enjoy the list now. 

James


----------



## Overkast (Jan 16, 2015)

James said:


> Overkast, thank you so much for that. The Spookshow link is great, but after seeing how you converted it to excel doc, that is awesome! Thank you so much. I really enjoy the list now.
> 
> James


You're welcome James! Happy searching


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

The prices look similar to what I'd pay in the UK so quite competitive. Good luck with your layout, don't be afraid to be different. I've just bought some German HO stuff and the quality is great. Buy the best track you can afford but be wary of sectional types, they can tie you to their system and geometry and can work out very expensive.


----------



## James (Nov 3, 2015)

Cycleops said:


> The prices look similar to what I'd pay in the UK so quite competitive. Good luck with your layout, don't be afraid to be different. I've just bought some German HO stuff and the quality is great. Buy the best track you can afford but be wary of sectional types, they can tie you to their system and geometry and can work out very expensive.


Thank you. It is good to know that the prices are similar to what you pay in the U.K. The more I look, the more I really want to do a European layout. What track would you recommend?


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I'd say go for Peco. They have an over centre Spring which snaps to one side or the other, useful when not using point motors ( the Peco and Seep point motors clip on underneath in N & HO). In N you have the choice of code 80 or code 55, this refers to the rail height. 55 is much finer in appearance if you want a more realistic look. They do matching yard long flexible track.

On another tack I suggest you go for DCC from the outset. You can operate the points from your handset and the constant track current allows lighting when stationary plus other features associated with fine tuning the motor and more. I'd recommend the NCE Powercab as the simplest to operate and understand plus it's great value as well as being expandable. Have a look at this unbiased assessment of the systems available.
http://www.dccconcepts.com/resource...vice-6-Or-DCC-Brand-By-Brand-Opinion-2014.pdf


----------



## James (Nov 3, 2015)

Thank you Cycleops. I really like the NCE Powercab. It sure did get a great review/assessment. I will go with Peco track.

Is this the NCE Powercab?

http://www.factorydirecttrains.com/ncepowercabsystem-1.aspx


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Correct, all you need is in the box. You won't be disappointed with it.


----------



## James (Nov 3, 2015)

Cycleops said:


> Correct, all you need is in the box. You won't be disappointed with it.


Thank you.


----------

